# Dental cleanings



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby turned 4 in May and today at the vet while we were getting her annual exam, I expressed interest in booking her for her first dental cleaning. He told m to hold off. I was surprised. Her teeth have a good bit of surface staining and visible tarter/darker buildup close to the gums. He said to wait till they get worse before doing a cleaning. His reasoning was one that I have never heard before and one that doesn't really make sense to me. He said that they scuff up the enamel on the teeth during cleaning making them more susceptible to buildup. He claimed that they'll look great for about 6 months and then they'll actually look worse than they do now and we will have to clean her teeth yearly from that point on.

Has anyone ever heard anything like this? Seemed so bizarre.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Makes sense. They probably debride the teeth so the enamel goes with the gunk.

Try giving raw bones every night. Might clean her teeth well enough that she won't need a cleaning


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I know that with people the cleaning takes off whatever the healthy layer over the tooth is. It regrows in a few days. I've not heard of build up being worse??? Hmmm.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wondering in they polish the teeth after scraping off the tarter .


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

lilyloo said:


> Ruby turned 4 in May and today at the vet while we were getting her annual exam, I expressed interest in booking her for her first dental cleaning. He told m to hold off. I was surprised. Her teeth have a good bit of surface staining and visible tarter/darker buildup close to the gums. He said to wait till they get worse before doing a cleaning. His reasoning was one that I have never heard before and one that doesn't really make sense to me. He said that they scuff up the enamel on the teeth during cleaning making them more susceptible to buildup. He claimed that they'll look great for about 6 months and then they'll actually look worse than they do now and we will have to clean her teeth yearly from that point on.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard anything like this? Seemed so bizarre.


Never heard of this either. I would check with another vet.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm attaching a picture of her teeth. Let me know what you all think. My vet is very against doing unnecessary procedures, he could have just been trying to convince me.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

What I don't like is the redness right at the gum line. To me that means infection. Even if that's not the case, it's only going to get worse, at an increasing pace. I'd have the cleaning done.

Bob


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not sure how patient Ruby is with having her mouth handled, but I've been able to scale Scout's teeth myself whenever there is any noticeable buildup. Bones alone weren't doing it. You can buy a set with dental scaler, mirror, and pick at most pharmacies. The buildup on her teeth looks like it would come off without too much effort.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

How does one decide when a Vizsla needs a Vet to do this and is it always done under sedation?

Are Vizslas more vulnerable to problems with any sedation OR does it depend on the drug used?

Hope that the cleaning will go well.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

cuddlebuglove said:


> How does one decide when a Vizsla needs a Vet to do this and is it always done under sedation?
> 
> Are Vizslas more vulnerable to problems with any sedation OR does it depend on the drug used?
> 
> Hope that the cleaning will go well.


Sedative-free teeth cleaning is available but I'm not sure it's as thorough as a cleaning done under sedation. Vizslas are prone to problems with anesthesia and do better with a certain type -- the name is escaping me at the moment but I am sure another member will chime in!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you. I was watching Pets.tv TV, a great (but repetitive Cable channel). A Vet dentist took Q and A; he never mentioned the options for a sedation free tooth cleaning. I would suppose that there are Vets that are more oral surgeons that would be more experts about specialized sedation for dogs with special needs like our Vizslas. I do hope that Sky Carrie can chime in although I am aware that raw food and the proper natural bones and tooth brushing (lots, no doubt) is the BEST thing to do.

But it's important for those less skilled etc; to learn about the second and even third best things as well. Many thanks.


----------

